# automake version



## circus78 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi,
I am using 11.1-RELEASE-p11

I need automake-1.16.1 to compile mailman from ports.

I get this message:


```
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for automake-1.16.1
===>  Checking if automake already installed
===>   An older version of automake is already installed (automake-1.15.1)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of automake
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/automake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/mail/mailman
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/mail/mailman
```

I tried to uninstall automake:


```
# pkg delete automake
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        automake-1.15.1

Number of packages to be removed: 1

The operation will free 2 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Deinstalling automake-1.15.1...
[1/1] Deleting files for automake-1.15.1: 100%
```

but when I try to install NEW version, I still get 1.15:

# pkg install automake
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: amavisd-new has a missing dependency: lha
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        automake: 1.15.1

Number of packages to be installed: 1

The process will require 2 MiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: n








```
# pkg install automake
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: amavisd-new has a missing dependency: lha
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        automake: 1.15.1

Number of packages to be installed: 1

The process will require 2 MiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: n
```

it sounds strange to me, because on a different server, with same configuration, I do have automake-1.16.

On both server, this is /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf:


```
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.1/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf 320745 2017-07-06 17:22:33Z gjb $
#
# To disable this repository, instead of modifying or removing this file,
# create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file:
#
#   mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos
#   echo "FreeBSD: { enabled: no }" > /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
#

FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```

Any suggestion?
Thank you very much!


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 29, 2018)

Don't mix ports and packages, that is a recipe for disaster. So if you're going to build Mailman then do the same for automake. Or, if you're going to install automake through the package repository ('`pkg install ...`') then also do the same for Mailman.

To answer your question in general: the Ports collection is always the latest, the package repository follows up on the ports collection, so it's not strange at all that you can sometimes have a slight change in versions between them.

Still: you might want to change 'quarterly' to 'latest' in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf if you want access to the latest versions of the software. That setting can also be a reason why you didn't get the version you expected.

Even so: don't mix ports and packages, and here's a guide which explains why:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/guide-about-ports-and-binary-packages.62126/

Hope this can help.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2018)

By default the package repository is set to the quarterly branch. Set the package repository to the latest branch, that branch follows the port tree more closely.


----------



## circus78 (Jun 29, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Still: you might want to change 'quarterly' to 'latest' in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf if you want access to the latest versions of the software. That setting can also be a reason why you didn't get the version you expected.



Ok, but I can't explain why on two server with same configuration (both are pointing to 'quarterly'), I have two different version available.

I agree with you: it is better using ports OR package. I would prefer using packages, but for mailman some "default" options are not suitable for me.

I think using poudriere is the best option..

Thank you very much.


----------



## circus78 (Jun 29, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Even so: don't mix ports and packages, and here's a guide which explains why:
> 
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/guide-about-ports-and-binary-packages.62126/



I just read your post above. Very clear and useful. Thankyou


----------



## circus78 (Jun 29, 2018)

SirDice said:


> By default the package repository is set to the quarterly branch. Set the package repository to the latest branch, that branch follows the port tree more closely.



Hi, should I simply edit that file, and run `pkg upgrade`?
Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2018)

Don't edit /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf, instead create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf and put your changes there.


----------



## circus78 (Jun 29, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Don't edit /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf, instead create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf and put your changes there.



Hi SirDice, ok. After that, is `pkg upgrade` enough to get latest version of packages?
Thank you!


----------

